# Dexter



## mammy_pig (Oct 25, 2009)

New here but thought I'd share our newest family member

His mum is reported to be a Lurcher/Staffy cross but looking at the mum she didn't appear to look like a Staffy

The dad is unknown, was wondering if anyone had any ideas? some have said a hint of a Border Collie

He's Six Weeks old!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh he is lovely, possible a bit of beagle


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

i was gonna say the colouring looks like that of a beagle. whatever he is is he is cute


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd say beagle, what a little sweetie


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Hiya and welcome 
Such a cutie...lovely pic.


----------



## mammy_pig (Oct 25, 2009)

We did think he looks like a beagle - really finding his feet now he is


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

He appears to me to look like a sable smooth coated bored collie


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

He's a real cutie


----------



## leeco (Aug 13, 2009)

very good pic


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh hes very sweet, there could be some Jack russell in him also


----------



## mammy_pig (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, Dexter's doing very well and is really settling in now

I'd be amazed if he had any Jack Russell in him as the mother was a big dog and I can't see how a Jack Russell could get up that high!!! (if you know what I mean)


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

mammy_pig said:


> Thanks for the replies, Dexter's doing very well and is really settling in now
> 
> I'd be amazed if he had any Jack Russell in him as the mother was a big dog and I can't see how a Jack Russell could get up that high!!! (if you know what I mean)


   Although these boys do have some staminer and agility abilities when smitten


----------

